# In buying another Bimmer, what would you do differently?



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I would buy an M3 instead.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

car_for_mom said:


> As the miles/kilometers roll up on Karl Bimmer, and the oldest tax deduction gets older (he's 17 now, I figure 21-22 will be a good time to let him have Karl, especially since *he* can repair the little fender deal *he* caused by doing his "Titanic" manuver against the Camry while backing Karl Bimmer out of the garage  ) and I begin to save some "dead presidents" for the *next* Bimmer :bigpimp: - I was thinking, "What would I do differently in terms of the next BMW?"
> 
> I would *not* purchase an Extended Warranty.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would. Too many small problems with the car and the service dept sucks


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

If I could do it over again, I would have shopped around and been more disciplined in the car purchase. I went in, saw something close to what I wanted, and then bought it on the spot. I would have shopped around and negotiated on the price more. If buying used, I would hold out until I found EXACTLY the car I was looking for. If buying new, I would order the car EXACTLY rather than take it off the lot. Finally, I would definitely do my research and check out these internet forums for advice. I pretty much did just about the worst job of purchasing this car as an uneducated impulse purchase.


----------



## roadguy (Oct 23, 2004)

car_for_mom said:


> As the miles/kilometers roll up on Karl Bimmer, and the oldest tax deduction gets older (he's 17 now, I figure 21-22 will be a good time to let him have Karl, especially since *he* can repair the little fender deal *he* caused by doing his "Titanic" manuver against the Camry while backing Karl Bimmer out of the garage  ) and I begin to save some "dead presidents" for the *next* Bimmer :bigpimp: - I was thinking, "What would I do differently in terms of the next BMW?"
> 
> I would *not* purchase an Extended Warranty.
> 
> ...


 I WOULD NOT BUY A BMW AS A RESULT OF MY EXPERIENCE BELOW:
I own a 2003 745. The I-drive feature is a disaster. They have a major recall on the car because of the I-drive software. The dealer requires the car for a week to "fix" it. Howver, they will not provide a loaner or any form of transportation. That's BMW's idea of customer service. The customer is out of luck after spending $75,000.00 on one of their cars. They can't seem to fix mine so on any givn day I won't have radio, heat/air, or GPS thanks to the quirky software of the I-drive.
The car on the road is great but BMW should be ashamed. AVOID this car and give your business to someone other than BMW>


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

roadguy said:


> I WOULD NOT BUY A BMW AS A RESULT OF MY EXPERIENCE BELOW:
> I own a 2003 745. The I-drive feature is a disaster. They have a major recall on the car because of the I-drive software. The dealer requires the car for a week to "fix" it. Howver, they will not provide a loaner or any form of transportation. That's BMW's idea of customer service. The customer is out of luck after spending $75,000.00 on one of their cars. They can't seem to fix mine so on any givn day I won't have radio, heat/air, or GPS thanks to the quirky software of the I-drive.
> The car on the road is great but BMW should be ashamed. AVOID this car and give your business to someone other than BMW>


 The *DEALER *giving you such bad treatment should be ashamed.BMW is only indirectly at fault for allowing them to treat you that way(if it has been brought to their attention).I feel your frustration but find the right target.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

roadguy said:


> I WOULD NOT BUY A BMW AS A RESULT OF MY EXPERIENCE BELOW:
> I own a 2003 745. The I-drive feature is a disaster. They have a major recall on the car because of the I-drive software. The dealer requires the car for a week to "fix" it. Howver, they will not provide a loaner or any form of transportation. That's BMW's idea of customer service. The customer is out of luck after spending $75,000.00 on one of their cars. They can't seem to fix mine so on any givn day I won't have radio, heat/air, or GPS thanks to the quirky software of the I-drive.
> The car on the road is great but BMW should be ashamed. AVOID this car and give your business to someone other than BMW>


Yes, but do you have to post the SAME paragraphs over and over in every thread? :dunno: While I sympathise with your plight, posting the same thing over and over is very annoying.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My current 330i was suppose to be my driving machine. It is, but I didn't need the HK ($675 at the time), the moonroof ($1050), and leather ($1450) to make it so. I would have saved $3175 off retail. 

My next new BMW would be the next generation M3 with sports options and NAV. Other goodies, nix. I would consider SMG, but if i-Drive :thumbdwn: gets in the way, BMW lost a customer.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

ObD said:


> Nix the fold down rear seats, headlight washers, and step.


I actually kind of wish I had the fold down seats.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Not a thing.....well. maybe spring for a 540.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

1. Be more "hard-headed" about the invoice vs. MSRP figures
2. Not bother with the BMW mats, but order straight from Bavarian Auto (wear like iron)
3. Definitely *not* purchase an Extended Warranty, but save the money for maintenance after the *[two/B] years (yes, I know the standard warranty is 4 years or 50,000 miles [80,000 kilometers for our European friends  ], but I hit 50K at about a year and nine months :yikes: )
4. Consider a CPO; I have a good independent Bimmer mechanic that for about $150, will vet out any car I'd consider purchasing.
5. Consider purchasing an after-market stereo; I've not been all that impressed with the Harmon-Kardon*


----------

